# Found some Bling!!!



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

I found this last summer in a 1880-1890 dump looks like it might have been in a tin of some sort when I dug into it. The tin was just powder I broke the amber piece when I hit it with the shovel but all the rest are intact.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

One of the best


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Next best


----------



## privvydigger (Dec 11, 2009)

Are they marked?  Raw amber sells pretty good i'm told


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry I should clarify...by amber I ment the color not fossilized tree sap. It is actually citrine (yellow Quartz) The braclet is amethyst, the neckless apears to be lapis


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2009)

Have you had a jeweler check them? Some costume jewelery can be worth quite a bit of money. As a matter of fact some of it can be worth thousands. Check for carat markings on the catches, jump rings and any solid piece large enough to mark. (10K, 14K) If there are none it could still gold but it would have to be checked.

 Some of the stones look like they could be real. Plastic jewelery has been around for over 2000 years.

 The pink stone bracelet looks like tourmaline in (possibly) rose gold. Clean it with a tooth brush and tooth paste and it should shine right up. Patina on jewelery is called dirt. Jewelery should be clean and shiny.

 Big jewelery in the in thing right now and gold is over $1000 an ounce. Could be some good stuff there. You guessed it....I am a certified jeweler/horologist. Should have finished my GIA certification and may yet.[]


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

The stones are real not plastic, I have not had them looked at yet. I tried to clean up the one braclet but wasnt sure if that would kill it


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are just beautiful.  I love costume jewelry.  Is it all costume?  Talk about finding buried treasure!  I wonder why someone would throw those out?!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

My bet is that they were thrown out by accident, my guess is that the original occupants of the house died and someone very hastily cleaned out the stuff. There also might have been a fire at this house and things got thrown out during the clean out???


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Lots of pipes and buttons too....


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Buttons


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Forgot about these, I think someone threw out all of the ladies things!!!


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Dec 11, 2009)

How big is the large button in the center of the case?  Love it!


----------



## glass man (Dec 11, 2009)

LOVE STUFF LIKE THAT FROM THE VICTORIAN AGE. IT SURE IS GAUDY THOUGH. GREAT FIND. TINNA ASKED A QUESTION BEFORE I WROTE THIS. DID NOT MEAN TO BUTT IN. JUSTLOVE THE STUFF THOUGH!JAMIE


----------



## madman (Dec 11, 2009)

VERY COOL! GREAT FINDS THANKS FOR SHARING!


----------



## reptilekeeper (Dec 12, 2009)

Tinna,
 The button in the center is carved shell and about the size of a half dollar.
 it isPretty big!!


 [/align]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 12, 2009)

Very cool finds.  Love all that old stuff...


----------



## muneca509 (Jan 28, 2010)

what a amazing find!! i would love to hear what they are worth if you ever get them appraised!


----------



## towhead (Jan 29, 2010)

Really cool!!!!!!!

 -Julie


----------



## alicehollis37 (Feb 21, 2010)

that looks like the stuff the royal nobles and the king wear on that showtime series the tudors its about henry the eigth maybe its from that time period


----------



## cordilleran (Feb 22, 2010)

The varigated blue stones are not lapis lazuli (as earlier stated) but glass slag. The remaining stones appear to be paste. The woman who deposited those baubles in the Prince Albert tin some 90 years ago was no lady. She was my wife and quite in the cups at the time.


----------



## reptilekeeper (Feb 22, 2010)

Cordilleran I have never heard the term paste when refering to stones...could you explain what you mean by Paste?


----------



## milkglassbottles (Mar 18, 2010)

"Paste" was a term used back in the day before quality synthetics to describe imitation stones in jewelry.


----------

